# Anyone here bred Acarichthys heckelii??



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Apologies to other people with different opinions  but my favorite cichlid is Acarichthys heckelii. I happen to think it is the most beautiful!(Hides from other cichlid fans) It had a ton of good features: Beautiful, not to small or too big, quite peaseful, and waters anything while putting p to ubuse(Sorry my old heckelii  ) It could be a candidate as the perfect cichlid!

......Except for one serious flaw....

I would really like to breed this fish, but apparently their instinct to kill one other is a (Re: The) major obstacle in breeding them. I was wondering if anyone has had success in doing it?

Ted


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

I had few heckeliis. They never tried to spawn or showed any signs of mating. But i heard the best thing is to get 6 young heckeliis and then when a pair forms out you put the rest of them out and you have to provide a cave for them.

You can se wild pair HERE on 1.20 minutes having a big hole for spawning.
I hope i helped you a bit


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

That was totally awesome! Thank you! It's my dream to have that happen in my own tank.... :drooling:

I guess breeding is similar to other cichlids....But they need a big, deep cave and the fishes hate each other. A real complication  Why is a fish that's so beautiful have to hate other fishes that are equally as beautiful?! :x :lol:

Ted


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

Ted, i think you answered your own question 
It's like siamese betta fish. They envy each others beauty :lol:

Good luck with breeding. Be sure to report!


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh.....I guess I have to find out myself if I can breed them. It's gonna be a challenge 

On a final note, are there any "triggers" that can help induce breeding? And what kind of caves would substitute for the deep burrorw dug in the riverbed?

Ted


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

You might consider a clay weeping tile for a cave, or a piece of PVC pipe capped on one end.


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

Can't help you with triggers. You should probably put 6 of them in a tank as a start and then you will see what happens.
And for the caves. Do it like Bill said and put some sand around it


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Bill?? :-? Sorry I didn't get that..... 

Ted


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

One of the very few people that has bred them noted that it happened when a storm was approaching.

The also seem to prefer vertical caves much like their close cousins, the _Guianacara_ species.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

dwarfpike said:


> One of the very few people that has bred them noted that it happened when a storm was approaching.
> 
> The also seem to prefer vertical caves much like their close cousins, the _Guianacara_ species.


So I guess that's simulating the rainy season?

And vertical caves. Thank you! With all this good info coming from you guys, if I manage to get them to not kill each other I may have a chance! :thumb:

Ted


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a pair (oddly enough in with a pair of Guianacara) that I need to get a big piece of clay storm sewer tile... I've seen tubes a few times...just no eggs.

What's funny is that the Guianacara are smaller but more dominant. They constantly hang out in a ceramic fake log...but no eggs (to my knowledge)... Maybe if I put it on its end!

Matt


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Cool Matt! Then they just need a push! Unless you've tried everything already?

Although there's the proverb "You don't spawn cichlids. Cichlids spawn themselves", I guess heckelii don't want to spawn themselves! Maybe if we make a breakthrough, the F1 will be easier to breed....I've got my hopes up 

Ted


----------

